# Your Video Game Collection



## Tyeforce (Dec 25, 2009)

This thread is obsolete. Go to the new Video Game Collection Thread 2.0!


----------



## easpa (Dec 25, 2009)

Broke much?
I thought I had a lot of games, but after seeing how many you have I know I don't!


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 25, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> Broke much?
> I thought I had a lot of games, but after seeing how many you have I know I don't!


Lol, it's not like we went out and bought hundreds of games in one day. XD All of those games are games that we've owned all through our lives, and most of them were gifts that we didn't buy ourselves. That's, like, 15 years worth of games. =p


----------



## Josh (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a lot of Nintendo games :C


----------



## Conor (Dec 25, 2009)

Not as much as Tye, but I've still got a fair bit of games, classic and new.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 25, 2009)

I have also a video game collection. (But since I don't have much money or find the right games, I don't have much at all.)


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 25, 2009)

Wii

Animal Crossing City Folk
Resident evil 4 (brother)
Guitar hero 3
Pokemon battle revolution (friend borrowed it and messed it up...)
Legend of Zelda twilight princess
Battalion wars 2
Wii sports
Metroid prime 3: corruption ( reallllllly boring)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
I'll edit it when I find out more... I forgot some of them.
Super paper mario
Tales of symphonia: Dawn of a new world

PS3

Resident evil 5
Valkyria Chronicles
Bioshock
Little big planet
Metal gear solid 4 (I play online)

PS2

Metal gear solid 3 snake eater and Subsistence
MGS2 Sons of liberty
Persona 3
Persona 3 FES
Persona 4
Need for speed most wanted
Resident evil4 
Guitar hero 3
Tales of the Abyss
Kingdom hearts 
Kingdom hearts 2
Final fantasy 10
Final fantasy 12
Final fantasy 9 (wasn't going to make a PS1 column)
God of war 2
gonna check for more later...

PSP

Dissidia: Final Fantasy
Little big planet PSP
Me and my katamari
MGS portable ops
Persona 3 PSP
Final fantasy tactics
God of war

DS
Animal crossing wild world x2
Mario kart DS
Metroid prime hunters demo and real game
Lost in blue
Lost in blue 2
Lost in blue 3
Pokemon Diamond(JP and US), Pearl(US) and Platinum(JP and US)
Advanced wars days of ruin
Advanced wars dual strike
Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
New Super Mario Bros.
Mario and luigi partners in time
Fire emblem shadow dragon
Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings
The world ends with you
Diner dash (sister's)
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time
Pokemon ranger
POkemon ranger shadows of Almia
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice for All
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Wario ware touched
I think that's it

Gamecube
Pikmin
Pikmin 2
Metroid prime
Metroid prime 2
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time
Resident Evil 4
Zelda: The Wind Waker
Tales of Symphonia
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Paper Mario
Harvest Moon


I have alot more but I really don't want to post them all...


----------



## Zex (Dec 25, 2009)

I GOTZ DA PIKACHUI POKEZMANS


----------



## Nic (Dec 25, 2009)

To much to count.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 25, 2009)

____Wii____

Wii Sports...

Meh I'm too tired to post anymore.... -__-


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

Wii/WiiWare/Virtual Console
Band Hero
NSMB Wii
SSBB
MKW
Wii Sports Resort
Wii Sports
SMG
SMRPG
SMB 3
Dr Mario
And many more...

DS/DSi
NSMB
SM64 DS
Pokemon Pearl
Kirby: SSU
WarioWare: Snapped!
M vs D: MotM
Pictobits
Flipnote Studio
Paper Airplane
Birds..Beans...something like that..
M&L:BiS
Spirit Tracks


----------



## Yokie (Dec 25, 2009)

~Game Collection~ *(So far)*

Nintendo Wii:
--WiiSports
--The Legends of Zelda: Twilight Princess
--Super Paper Mario
--Mario Strikers Charged Football
--Super Smash Bros. Brawl
--Mario Kart Wii
--Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City
--Super Mario Galaxy
--New Super Mario Bros. Wii

Virtual Console/WiiWare:
--Paper Mario
--Donkey Kong Country
--The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
--Kirby's Adventure
--Kirby 64 The Crystal Shards
--Super Mario RPG: The Legend of The Seven Stars
--Yoshi Story
--Mario Kart 64
--The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
--Super Smash Bros.
--The Legend of Zelda
--The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the past
--Pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 25, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo 64</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Super Mario 64</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gamecube</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing
SSBM
Luigi's Mansion
Super Mario Sunshine
Mario Party 7
Billy Hatcher
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Sonic Adventure DX
Sonic Gems Collection
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
The Legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition
The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventures
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Amazing Island
Super Monkey Ball 2
Godzilla: Destroy All Monsters Melee
Shadow the Hedgehog
Some Spyro Game that involves Dragonflies
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
007: Agent under Fire
Ty the Tasmanian Tiger
Metroid Prime
Super Mario Strikers
I-Ninja

Ones i've lost/sold:
Spiderman 2
Tony Hawks Underground
Some Dragonball Z Game
Probably More</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PS2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Shadow of the Colossus
The Sims
GTA: Vice City
GTA: San Andreas
The Warriors
Kingdom Hearts II
RPG Maker 3
Jak II
Thrillville
*Naruto: Ultimate Ninja
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 2
Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles* Wat
Some Fullmetal Alchemist game
Dark Cloud

Ones i've lost/sold:
*Family Guy* Why did I buy this in the first place?
Another DBZ Game
Probably more</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gameboy Advance</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Banjo Kazooie: Grunty's Revenge
Pokemon Sapphire
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
A Sonic X DVD or whatever
Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town

Ones i've lost:
Metroid NES</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo DS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Warioware: Touched
Wario: Master of disguise
Super Mario 64: DS
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Nintendogs
My Sims
Mario Kart: DS
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Starfox Command
Kirby Superstar Ultra 
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Sonic Rush
Mario Hoops: 3 on 3
Rayman DS
Pokemon Pearl</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Super Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart Wii
Wii Sports
New Super Mario Brothers Wii
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
Okami
Sonic Unleashed
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Lego Star Wars
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Rune Factory: Frontier

Games i've sold:
Alone in the Dark</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Virtual Console</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">The Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past
Super Mario Brothers
Super Mario Brothers 3
Super Mario World
Super Mario 64
Sonic The Hedgehog
Starfox 64
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
Ghosts 'n' Goblins
Megaman 2</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wiiware</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Defend Your Castle</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My Zelda Collection so Far (in order of obtained)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
The Legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition (Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Zelda 1, and Zelda 2)
The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventures
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 25, 2009)

Added Wii Fit Plus Channel. =3

EDIT: And Super Smash Bros. and The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past. =3


----------



## Kyle (Dec 25, 2009)

Click my signature to see it, it's in my Backlog.


----------



## Numner (Dec 25, 2009)

What ever I feel like downloading from rapid *censored.2.0*


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 25, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PC gaming master race</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Backyard Baseball
Battlefield 2
Borderlands
Call of Duty Modern Warfare
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Civilization IV
Company of Heroes: Gold Edition
Counterstrike: Source
Day of Defeat: Source
Diablo II Battlechest
Empire Earth
Empire: Total War
Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition
Far Cry 2: Fortunes Pack
Garry's Mod
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Half Life
Half Life: Opposing Force
Half Life: Blue Shift
Half Life Deathmatch: Source
Half Life 2 Deathmatch
Halo Custom Edition
Killing Floor
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Mass Effect
Medieval II: Total War
The Orange Box
Red Orchestra Osfront 41-45
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum Edition
Rome: Total War Gold Edition
SimCity 
SimCity 3000
SimCity 4
The Sims Deluxe Edition
The Sims 3
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl
Star Wars: Empire at War
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Starcraft Battle Chest
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Star Wars: Republic Commando
Star Wars: Battlefront
Star Wars: Battlefront II
Titan Quest: Gold Edition
Torchlight
Treasure Cove
Treasure Mountain
Warcraft III Battlechest
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War Gold Edition
World of Warcraft Battlechest</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Call of Duty: World at War
Mario Kart: Wii
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Punch Out!
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Smash Bros. Brawl</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>DS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Advance Wars Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Brain Age
Civilization Revolution
Kirby Squeak Squad
Lost in Blue 2
Mario Kart DS
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
Metroid Prime Hunters
New Super Mario Bros
Nintendogs
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Pokemon Diamond Version
Rhythm Heaven
Star Fox Command
Super Mario 64 DS</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PS2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Destroy all Humans!
Destroy all Humans 2!
Star Wars Battlefront
Star Wars Battlefront II
Lego Indiana Jones
Thrillville
Thrillville Off the Rails
God of War
God of War II
Shadow of Colossus
Urban Reign</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GBA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pokemon Gold Version
Metroid Fusion
Mario Kart Super Circuit
Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town
Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga
Mother 3
Pokemon Ruby
Super Mario World Advance
Super Mario Bros. 2 Advance
Super Mario Bros. 3 Advance
Warioware: Shake It!</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GameCube</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Alien Hominid
Animal Crossing
Chibi Robo
Lego Star Wars
Lego Star Wars II
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Pikmin
Pikmin 2
Sega Soccer Slam
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Sonic Mega Collection
Super Smash Bros. Melee</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo 64</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Goldeneye 007
Mario Kart 64
Pokemon Stadium 2
Rampage: World Tour
Super Smash Bros.</div>

I win.  117 games.  I didn't count VC or WiiWare by the way.  That probably would have given me an extra 10-15 games.

*By the way, Tye.  If you wish to organize all of your games into a nice list, get a backloggery.  They're really useful and help you stay on track with what games you are playing/trying to beat.*


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 25, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> *By the way, Tye.  If you wish to organize all of your games into a nice list, get a backloggery.  They're really useful and help you stay on track with what games you are playing/trying to beat.*


That's what I'm doing right now. XD I've seen it in people's signatures before, but I didn't know what it was. I thought it was only for PC games, too. =p


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it's really useful.  I got into it around July or something.  It took awhile to log all my games, but after that it became easier.  Another cool thing is the wishlist feature.  Let's you keep track of all the games you want in the future.  So that way once you get it, you just open up your wishlist and check it off.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 25, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I don't like about it is that you can't list Wii Channels... =/


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Wii Channels are considered games :U


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 26, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not, but still... I like to count them, too. =p


----------



## Yokie (Dec 26, 2009)

Today I'm getting New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 26, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Today I'm getting New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Pok


----------



## Placktor (Dec 31, 2009)

PC
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Bioshock
Company Of Heros
COH: Opposing Force
COH: Tales Of Valor
CSS
Dragon Age Orgins
Garrys Mod
Half Life
Half Life Source
Left 4 Dead 2
PLants Vs Zombie
World Of Goo
Rainbow Six Vegas
AAaahaaaAAAh (Whatever its called)
Braid
Red Faction Guerilla
STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl
Saints Row 2
TF2
Titans Quest
Titans Quest Immortal Throne
Torchlight
Warhammer 40k Dawn of war
warhammer 40k dawn of war winter assault
Warhammer 40k Dawn of war 2
Zombie Shooter 2
Day of defeat source
Half Life 2 
Half life 2 deathmatch
Hale life 2 ep 1
Half Life 2 Ep 2
Portal
Condition Zero
Condition zero deleted scenes
Counter Strike
Day of defeat
deathmatch classic
defence allience 2
Frontlines Fueal of war
full spectrum warriror
full spectrum warrior Ten Hammers
GTA
GTA 2
GTA 3
GTA SA 
GTA VC
GTA 4
half life
half life 2 lost coast
half life deathmatch source
half life blue shift
half life oppsiing fouce
juiced 2
killing floor
red faction
red faction 2
ricochet
Team fortress classic
warhammer 40k dawn of war dark crusade
warhammer 40k dawn of war soulstrom
60? i think</div>
ill do the others later.....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 31, 2009)

-Shows off Backlog, leaves-

I mean, that's pretty much got everything there except for a couple games I've neglected to add and will probably continue neglecting.


----------



## Conor (Dec 31, 2009)

Edit: I'm going to put them all in my backlog.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 31, 2009)

I really don't like the Backloggery... It's interface is ugly, and although it does have a lot of options, it doesn't let you include box art and some other stuff. I'll just wait for Andrew to make a custom database for me. =3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I really don't like the Backloggery... It's interface is ugly, and although it does have a lot of options, it doesn't let you include box art and some other stuff. I'll just wait for Andrew to make a custom database for me. =3


Why include Box Art? IF it matters that much, you might as well join Playfire.com. =/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just joined, and it seems like a neat site... I think Andrew still wants to make a database for us, though. =3


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Monopoly Wii
AC:CF
Wii Sports
Speed Racer
Playground
Wii Music
Wii Play
Wii Fit Plus
Wii Fit
Super Mario Galaxy</div>
 <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo Ds</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pursil Training:Walking</div>
I forgot. Will continue on New Year Sorry


----------



## Jawsh (Jan 1, 2010)

Wii. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing City Folk.
Super Smash Bros. Brawl.
New Play Control! Pikmin
MX vs. ATV Untamed.
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.
Mario Kart Wii.
Sonic and the Black Knight.
Cabela's Big Game Hunter.
Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock.
Wii Sports</div>

Xbox 360 (new, still collecting)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Army of Two.
Forza Motorsport 2.
Gears of War. (Fav)
Rainbow Six Vegas 2.
Assassin's Creed.
Pure
Lego Batman
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Cabela's Dangerous Hunts 2009
</div>

DS
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Ford Racing 3
Super Mario 64 DS
Pokemon Diamond
Burnout Legends
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Kirby Canvas Curse
Animal Crossing Wild World
</div>

Gamecube
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
The Simpsons Hit and Run
ATV 2 Quad Power Racing
Tom & Jerry War of the Whiskers
Mario Kart Double Dash
Driven
Cabela's Dangerous Hunts 2
The Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker
American Chopper 2
Pokemon Channel
SSX3
Rocket Power Beach Bandits
Sonic Mega Collection
Sonic Adventure Battle 2
Madden 2002
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2
Tony Hawk's Underground 2
Tony Hawk's Underground
Road Trip
Bionicle
Super Mario Sunshine
</div>

And there's a bunch scattered around in my stuff for the N64 and all of the different Gameboys. ;D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm disgusted at first post.

I'll just post my Wii games seeing as if I put every game I have I'll have to do two posts.

Wii Sports
Wii Sports Resort
Wii Play 
Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution 3
Naruto Clash of Ninja EX 3
Naruto Shippuden Ryujenki
Trauma Center New Blood
Twilight Princess
Poke Park Wii
Brawl
Mario Kart Wii
No More Heroes [lost]
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Harvest Moon Magical Melody
Wii Music
Wario Ware Smooth Moves
ACCF
Super Mario Galaxy
NSMB


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2010)

AleZ said:
			
		

> I'm disgusted at first post.
> 
> I'll just post my Wii games seeing as if I put every game I have I'll have to do two posts.
> 
> ...


Why are you disgusted at my post? .-.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Witty comment here about uber fanboyism-

Or something like that probably.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 1, 2010)

I will only include the games that I enjoy the most.

*Wii*
Animal Crossing: City Folk
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario Kart Wii

*DS*
Zelda Spirit Tracks
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
Pokemon Platinum
Mario & Luigi: Bower's Inside Story
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Mario Kart DS
Drawn to Life


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo 64</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Under construction.</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Super NES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Under construction.</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>NES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Under construction.</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Game Boy Advance</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Under construction.</div>
> ...


May I ask what that game is about, the one called 'Under Construction' as it sounds like a building game? xD


----------



## Yokie (Jan 4, 2010)

Is Drawn to Life fun?


----------



## Placebo (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a tendency to not hold onto games for long.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Xbox 360/Xbox</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Halo 2
Halo 3: ODST
Halo Wars
Left 4 Dead 2
Resident Evil 5
Shadowrun
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Wii Sports</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GameCube</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing
Kirby Air Ride
The Legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Pikmin
Resident Evil 4
Super Smash Bros. Melee</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GameBoy Advance</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town
Pokemon LeafGreen
Super Mario Advance 2: Super Mario World</div>

Very small, really.  The list of games I have owned would be faaaaar longer.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means we haven't made a list of all of our NES, SNES, GB, GBC, GBA, or VB games yet. XD


----------



## keroro (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's my game collection:

*Wii*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Animal Crossing City Folk
Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Reflex
Klonoa
Mario Kart Wii
Metriod Prime Trilogy
Metroid Prime Corruption
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
Okami
Pikmin Wii
Resident Evil 4
Rune Factory Frontier
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Bros Wii
Super Paper Mario
Super Smash Bros Brawl
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World
The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon
Wii Sports Resort
Wii Sports
</div>
*WiiWare/VC*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Donkey Kong Country
Donkey Kong Country 2
Earthworm Jim
F-Zero
Kirby's Adventure
Pokemon Snap
Sonic The Hedgehog 2
Street Fighter 2 Turbo
Super Castlevania IV
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros 3
Super Mario World
Super Mario 64
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Yoshi's Story
Bit.Trip Beat demo
My Life as a King
My Aquarium
Nyx Quest demo
Lost Winds
Lost Winds 2: Winter of the Melodias
World of Goo demo
</div>
*GameCube*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Animal Crossing
Final Fantansy Crystal Chronicles
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
Harvest Moon: Magical Melody
Ikaruga
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2 Echoes
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Pikmin
Pikmin 2
StarFox Adventures
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Monkey Ballz
Tales of Symphonia
Tony Hawk 3
Tony Hawk 4
The Legend of Zelda:  Ocarina Of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
Wave Race: Blue Storm
</div>
*N64*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Banjo-Kazooie
Banjo-Tooie
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Donkey Kong 64
Diddy Kong Racing
GoldenEye 007
Jet Force Gemini
Perfect Dark
</div>
*DS/DSiWare*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Final Fantasy III
Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime PInball
Metroid Prime Hunters
New Super Mario Bros
Rune Factory
Scribblenaunts
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legend of Zelda: Spirt Tracks
Treasure World
*DSiWare*
Bomberman Blitz
Pictobits
Pop+ Solo
</div>
*Gameboy Advance*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Banjo-Kazooie: Grunty's Revenge
Donkey Kong Country
Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2
Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3
</div>


----------



## Conor (Jan 9, 2010)

I've put most of my games in my backloggerry, I'll probably finish it off tomorrow and post it here.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 9, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SNES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Yoshi's Island
SMW
Donkey Kong Country
Mortal Kombat</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>N64</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pokemon Stadium 1&2
Pokemon Snap
Mario Tennis
All of the Mario Parties for 64
DK 64
Smash Bros
Hey You Pikachu</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gamecube</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Luigi's Mansion(which I play constantly.)
Animal Crossing
Pokemon Colosseum
Smash Bros Melee
Pikmin
Star Fox Adventures
All the Mario Parties for the GNC</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gameboy/DS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pokemon Red and Blue
Pokemon Gold, Silver, and Crystal
Pokemon Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald
Pokemon Fire Red and Leaf Green
Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum
Professor Layton and The Curious Village
Animal Crossing WW(no idea where it is though)</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>360</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
L4D
Bioshock
DJ Hero
Orange Box
and a bunch of arcade games</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PS3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Uncharted 2
Guitar Hero WT
LBP</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 12, 2010)

Added Bonsai Barber, Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars (VC), all (at least I think it's all) Game Boy Advance Games, a few GameCube games I missed, and a Nintendo 64 game.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my Videogame Library:

Gamecube

-Animal Crossing
-Batalion Wars
-Harvest Moon: Magical Melody
-Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
-Mario Kart Double Dash!!
-F-ZERO GX
-Starfox Adventures
-Starfox Assault
-Wario World
-Super Mario Strikers
-Mario Party 7
-Pikmin
-Pikmin 2
-Super Smash Bros. Melee
-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Master Quest
-The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
-Metroid Prime
-Metroid Prime 2 Bonus Disc
-Metroid Prime 2
-Kirby AirRide
-Luigi's Mansion
-Wave Race Blue Storm
-Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
-Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
-The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventures
-Super Mario Sunshine
-Multi-Interactive Demo Disc Version 28
-TY 2: The Tasmanian Tiger

Wii

-Animal Crossing City Folk
-Mario Kart Wii
-Mario Party 8
-Metroid Prime 3
-Mushroom Men: The Spore Wars
-NEW Super Mario Bros. Wii
-Super Mario Galaxy
-Super Paper Mario
-Super Smash Bros. Brawl
-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
-Wario Land Shake It!
-Wii Play
-Wii Sports Resort
-Wii Sports
-Link's Crossbow Training

GBA

-Pitfall: The Mayan Adventure
-Lego Island Extreme Stunts
-Harvest Moon:Friends in Mineral Town
-Frogger's Adventures: Temple of the Frog
-Soccer Mania
-Super Mario Bros. 3: SMA4
-Madden 2003
-FIFA Soccer 2003
-Star Wars Episode 2: Attack of the Clones
-M&M Blast
-Advance Wars
-Advance Wars 2: Blackhole Rising
-Lego Island 2: The Brickster's Revenge
-Game & Watch Collection 4

GBC

-Harvest Moon GBC
-Frogger
-Survival Kids
-Game & Watch Collection 3
-Madden 2002
-Pacman
-Tom and Jerry
-Lego Racers

Nintendo DS

-Animal Crossing Wild World
-Game & Watch Collection(Club Nintendo Reward)
-Kirby Super Star Ultra
-Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness
-NEW Super Mario Bros.
-Super Mario 64 DS
-Metroid Prime Hunters[First Hunt]
-Urbz Sims in the City
-Mario Kart DS
-Lost in Blue
-Ridge Racer DS
-Nintendogs
-Brain Age
-Zoo Tycoon DS


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 12, 2010)

I think this is a complete list...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## Zex (Jan 12, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> I GOTZ DA PIKACHUI POKEZMANS


NAW I GOT DA AEMRALD TWO!


----------



## Vivi (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have many games anymore. I sold all of my Wii games to buy some PS3 stuff.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> In this thread, post every single video game you own! My boyfriend and I are still in the process of alphabetizing and making a list of all of our games, and soon we're gonna make a database, but here's what we have right now:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
> 大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 12, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 13, 2010)

Ive nearly finished my back loggery ill post it soon


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have too many games..... 

as a person who wants to develop video games, I am constantly picking up new games before finishing some.  I like looking at the worlds, and how controls work and honestly I know a game is good if I feel obligated to finish, otherwise the game is meh to me.  So very very many games I have.... how to get as many as me, don't buy new often, wait for good deals


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2010)

Still waiting on that price..


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Updated with Zelda II: The Adventure of Link!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2010)

Tye, how can you be a Nintendo fanboy and lack Fire Emblem? :O


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tye, how can you be a Nintendo fanboy and lack Fire Emblem? :O


I'm not too big into RPGs. =p


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

GTA4 - PC (Jealous Tye?)
AC:WW - DS (hurr durr)
Paper Mario - N64
Banjo-Tooie - N64
Paper Mario TTYD - Gamecube
And the rest are ROMs I download and delete every so often, no need to put them up.


----------



## Palad][n (Feb 3, 2010)

wow thats alot


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> GTA4 - PC (Jealous Tye?)


Um...no? Why would I be? >_>


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can use hax and edit the game. Along with any PC game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Kay. I can do that with Brawl. And I don't play PC games.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you edit brawl? And the course "editor" isn't even a reasonable answer.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 3, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He uses Homebrew on his Wii, on which you can install an application that allows you to load a modified version of the game from both the SD card and game disc.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

Homebrew doesn't compare to maximum control over your game.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they have a modded course editor/textures but still this has like TOTAL control.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2010)

THAT WAS SO GAYYYYY
AHAHHAHHAHAAHAHAH
FAGGBAGGG!


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 3, 2010)

:r Wait what...your boyfriend?
Nevermind, it's nothing. I just hadn't realized.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 3, 2010)

Im gonna take pics im too lazy too type all that.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 3, 2010)

/backslash said:
			
		

> I GOTZ DA PIKACHUI POKEZMANS


Lol


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I know they have a modded course editor/textures but still this has like TOTAL control.


You can completely mod a game for consoles, if you know what you're doing, just like with PC games. They've actually gotten custom stage models and characters mostly working in Brawl now. The big problem with some console games, though, is that they use non-standard methods to throw off those who wish to mod the games and to get better compression while still retaining quality and speed.

Of course, having either a dev console, emulator, or the game for your OS on your computer is much easier and faster, since things have to go through a computer anyway.


----------



## Princess (Feb 4, 2010)

Um..I have games that I don't even know I have..so..
lol?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Updated with three new Virtual Console games. See if you can spot the new ones...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 5, 2010)

Sonic the Hedgehog [SG]
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 [SG]
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 [SG]

Oh crap, he actually did it. .-. You have the games already! XD


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 5, 2010)

Whew ok this'll be tough but
Ill try.
wii
Guitar hero Metallica
wii play
resident evil darkside chronicals
Animal crossing city folk
Naruto clash of ninja 2
ddr hottest party
punch out!! wii
klonoa
dragonball Z budokai tenkaichi 2
tony hawks downhill JAM
The dog island (sad plot T-T)
playground (dont ask.....)
petz sports
Mario and sonic at the olympic games
active life extreme challenge (again dont ask....)
Super Mario Galaxy
big brain acadamy wii degree
Marvelultimate alliance (Sucks big time)
Wario Ware Smooth Moves (if you dont have it,GET IT)
transformers the game(sucks)
creature from the krusty krab
007 quantum of solace
call of duty world at war (no zombie mode T-T)
my sims
thrillville off the rails
ray man raving rabbids tv party
Pokemon battle revolution
boogie
sonic unleashed
the grim adventures of billy and mandy (fighting game that isnt as fun as it looks....)
mario and sonic at the olyimpic winter games
mario super sluggers
guitar hero world tour
New super mario bros WII
Super Smash bros brawl
monopoly
naruto clash of ninja revolution
wii fit plus
wii fit
mario strikeres charged
wii music
outdoor challenge
Thats all im posting for now. I'll post more when I get back from..... somewhere >.>.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 5, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Sonic the Hedgehog [SG]
> Sonic the Hedgehog 2 [SG]
> Sonic the Hedgehog 3 [SG]
> 
> Oh crap, he actually did it. .-. You have the games already! XD


I'll give Tye like 3 days before he gets tired of Sonic 1.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Sonic the Hedgehog [SG]
> Sonic the Hedgehog 2 [SG]
> Sonic the Hedgehog 3 [SG]
> 
> Oh crap, he actually did it. .-. You have the games already! XD


ANDREW, WHY AREN'T YOU WORKING?! D: XD X3

Yeah, I did it... Sorry. ._. Even though we have them in Sonic Mega Collection, the Virtual Console versions are emulated much better. Plus it's more convenient because I don't have to get out a GCN disc to play them. =p (Not that I'll be playing them very much... XD)


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 15, 2010)

*Shamelessly adds a game*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## 8bit (Feb 15, 2010)

Famicom
Famicom Disk System
Super Famicom
Gameboy Color
Nintendo 64
Gamecube 
Wii
PS2
DS
DSi
PSP


----------



## Trundle (Feb 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *Shamelessly adds a game*
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
> 大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 15, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Famicom
> Famicom Disk System
> Super Famicom
> Gameboy Color
> ...


You're supposed to list your games, not consoles. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2010)

Forgot to add Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing... *Adds.*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## Yokie (Mar 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Updated with three new Virtual Console games. See if you can spot the new ones...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
> 大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
> ...


----------



## Trundle (Mar 1, 2010)

* are my favorites.
So...
Wii:
ACCF*
SSBB*
NSMBWii*
Harvest Moon: ToT*
DJ Hero
Wii Play
Wii Sports
PC: 
Safari?*
Sid Meiers Pirates
Gameboy Advance SP:
Fire Emblem 7

Most games I've ever had, I sell.


----------



## David (Mar 1, 2010)

Xbox 360

Modern Warfare 2 
Call of Duty 4
Oblivion
Mass Effect
Dead Space from Games On Demand
and a bunch of arcade games im too lazy to list.


Saving money for a macbook for college atm so more games will roll in when the prices drop. theres a bunch that i want. BC2 will be the first.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

My wii is :


Animal crossing
Super mario galaxy 
DDr hottest party
sims animals 
Zelda
cooking mama


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 2, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> My wii is :
> 
> 
> Animal crossing
> ...


What's "Zelda"? XD


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh that one with the wolf


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
Monster Hunter Tri Demo
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2010)

So this thread inspired me to list all my games...I've only done it for my DS collection so far, will post once I have everything...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So this thread inspired me to list all my games...I've only done it for my DS collection so far, will post once I have everything...


I've seen your list of DS games; it's quite impressive. If your game library for your other consoles is just as big, it's gonna take you a long time to make a complete list. XD


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2010)

Here goes.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SNES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ActRaiser II
Illusion of Gaia
Lemmings 2: The Tribes
Mario Paint
The Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
Star Fox
Super Mario All-Stars + World
Super Mario Kart
Yoshi


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 7, 2010)

A few new additions to the DS library (Retro Game Challenge, Bangai-o Spirits, The World Ends With You; all three for a grand total of less than $50)...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SNES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ActRaiser II
Illusion of Gaia
Lemmings 2: The Tribes
Mario Paint
The Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
Star Fox
Super Mario All-Stars + World
Super Mario Kart
Yoshi


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> A few new additions to the DS library (Retro Game Challenge, Bangai-o Spirits, The World Ends With You; all three for a grand total of less than $50)...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SNES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ActRaiser II
> Illusion of Gaia
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

I completely forgot to update our list with HeartGold and SoulSilver! XD *Does so*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ　どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
Monster Hunter Tri Demo
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 28, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo DS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pokemon SoulSilver
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Bomberman Blast
Pokemon Ranger
Scribblenauts
Digimon World DS
Harvest Moon DS
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Accessories</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pokewalker
2 DS/GBA Chargers
2 DSi Chargers
Travel Case</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>DSiWare</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Flipnote Studio
American Popstar: Road to Celebrity
Bird & Beans
Game & Watch Chef
Photo Dojo
</div></div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Mario Kart Wii
Wii Sports
Wii Sports Resort
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Mario Party 8
Wii Play
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
MySims
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Accessories</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
4 Wiimotes
2 Wii MotionPluses</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>WiiWare/Virtual Console</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
My Aquarium
SimEarth
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3</div></div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GameCube</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life
Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness
Super Mario Sunshine
Pokemon Channel
Animal Crossing
Super Mario Baseball
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Namco Museum: 20th Anniversary Edition
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Accessories</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess skin
1 Platinum Controller
2 Black Controllers
1 Purple Controller
1 Clear Controller (broken)
Mic
2 Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix dance mats</div></div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GameBoy Color</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pokemon Silver</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Game Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Tetris
Super Mario Land</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GameBoy Advanced SP</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pokemon FireRed
Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town
Pokemon Ruby
Super Mario Advanced<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Accessories</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Travel Case
Link Cable
Wireless Adapter</div></div></div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sony</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PlayStation 3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Sonic the Hedgehog
Lord of the Rings: Conquest<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Accessories</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
4 Wireless Controllers
PS3 remote</div></div></div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Microsoft</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PC</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Spore
Spore: Creepy & Cute
Spore: Galactic Adventures
MapleStory
Sid Meier's Civilization IV</div></div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2010)

List updated with WarioWare: D.I.Y., Mario Calculator, myNotebook: Blue, Brain Age Express: Arts & Letters, Brain Age Express: Math, and Nintendo DSi + Internet that we got along with our two new DSi XLs. =3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ　どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
Monster Hunter Tri Demo
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## Yokie (Mar 29, 2010)

Updated again.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
WiiSports
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Paper Mario
Super Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart Wii
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City
Mario Strikers Charged Football 
Super Mario Galaxy 2 </div> 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo GameCube</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Super Mario Sunshine
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Mario Power Tennis
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker </div>
</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Portables</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo DS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2010)

Updated with WarioWare: D.I.Y. Showcase, myPostcards, Photo Dojo, and Looksley's Line Up.


----------



## «Jack» (May 18, 2010)

It's all in my Backloggery profile. Link's in my sig.


----------



## Rocketman (May 21, 2010)

So what's in my collection, that I actually own? Halo 3, Oblivion, and Dragon Age: Origins. Got rid of my Wii, and I do have some Gamecube and Nintendo games but I don't really think about them much...they're just shoved back in my closet. I also have some PC games, like the Sims series, Spore, Simcity, and Morrowind.


----------



## Nixie (May 21, 2010)

So Tye, I heard that you got おいでよ　どぶつの森 aka JP version of AC:WW ;D

Any chance you got wifi for it? I really want to get nookingtons in it but I can't find anyone else who has it and wants to wifi...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> So Tye, I heard that you got おいでよ　どぶつの森 aka JP version of AC:WW ;D
> 
> Any chance you got wifi for it? I really want to get nookingtons in it but I can't find anyone else who has it and wants to wifi...


I dunno, I'd have to ask Andrew. It's his town, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

Also, added Super Mario Galaxy 2.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ　どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
Monster Hunter Tri Demo
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## pielover6 (May 24, 2010)

There's no way I'm going to go count all my Xbox (not 360) games.  I have at least 50 games for it.  Same with the Wii.


----------



## Nixie (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh! Please do! I really need to get rid of the pink triple pigtail hair XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ　どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
Monster Hunter Tri Demo
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Ōkami
Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2010)

Just downloaded Aura-Aura Climber.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2010)

Updated with Picross 3D.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ　どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
Monster Hunter Tri Demo
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Ōkami
Pok


----------



## pielover6 (Jul 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Just downloaded Aura-Aura Climber.


Oh, I was going to download that but got touch solitarie instead. Is it any good?


----------



## David (Jul 2, 2010)

Xbox:
Starwars Episode 3 RotS

360: 
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty 5
Halo 3: ODST
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Assassins Creed 2
Bad Company 2
Force Unleashed
Dead Space

360 Arcade:
BF: 1943
Banjo Kazooie
Banjo Tooie
Zombie Apocolypse
Geometry Wars
Hexic HD
Marble Blast Ultra
N+
Shadow Complex
Sonic 1
Sonic 2
Sonic 3
Sonic and Knuckles
Uno


Dang, I have more than I thought I did...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, much better than Solitaire, lol.


----------



## pielover6 (Jul 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O:  Solitarie is beast


----------



## Yokie (Jul 2, 2010)

Updated with Mario Kart DS.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
WiiSports
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Paper Mario
Super Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart Wii
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City
Mario Strikers Charged Football 
Super Mario Galaxy 2 </div> 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo GameCube</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Super Mario Sunshine
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Mario Power Tennis
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker </div>
</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Portables</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo DS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 3, 2010)

Updated with Personal Trainer: Cooking.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
街へ行こうよ　どうぶつの森
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
Monster Hunter Tri Demo
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Ōkami
Pok


----------



## 8bit (Jul 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> </div>
Home Consoles
Famicom
Snes
N64
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Sega Saturn
PS2

Portable Consoles
PSP
DS
DSi


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 3, 2010)

DS: Pokemon SoulSilver, Pokemon Platinum, Pokemon Pearl, Pokemon Diamond, Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks

Game Boy Advance SP: Pokemon Ruby, Pokemon Saphire, Pokemon Emerald

Gameboy: Pokemon silver, Pokemon Yellow, Pokemon Gold, Pokemon Crystal

Gamecube: Pokemon Collisiam, Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness 

Wii: Super Smash Bros. Brawl(2), Call Of Duty Modern Warfare, Call Of Duty World At War, The Conduit, Avatar


----------



## Catie (Jul 5, 2010)

Wii:
Animal Crossing City Folk
Wii Sports (of course)
wii fit
My Sims

Game Cube:
Animal Crossing
Harvest Moon
Sonic Mega Collection

DS:
Cooking Mama
Brain Age
Imagine Fashion Designer
Imagine Teacher

I have more,I just can't think of them off the top of my head at the moment


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 19, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
Kirby


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Game Boy Advance
> The Legend of Zelda: A ]Game Boy Color[/u]
> The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
> The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
> The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages


grats on all of these.  does... andrew (?) have the gba link to the past, as well?  four swords for gba is much fun, in my opinion.  more arcade-y/competitive/done better than adventures, imo.  there's even an extra thing in LttP if you beat 4 swords.

just got epic yarn the other day, not too impressed by the first hour or so. hope it gets better.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, if you look in my list of games, we do have ALttP/FS. However, we only have one copy of it...kinda...so we can't play Four Swords together yet. I tried buying another copy on eBay, but I got scammed and was sold a fake one. >_>

As for Kirby's Epic Yarn, yes, it is pretty slow at first, but it DEFINITELY gets a LOT better. And co-op mode is so fun! =D


----------



## Nic (Oct 20, 2010)

Will update later on today.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>IOS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Tap Tap Revenge 1, 2, 3
Tap Tap Revenge Metallica
Tap Tap Revenge Nirvana
The Simpsons
Crash Cart 1 & 2
Plants Vs Zombies
Gangstar 1 & 2
Angry Birds
Super Monkey Ball 2
Cooking Dash
Diner Dash
Wedding Dash
Cartoon Wars Gunner
RastaMonkey
Airport
Flight Control
Doodle Jump
Zombie Shock
Farm Break
Doodle Fall
Cooking Mama 1 & 2
Monster Dash
ZombieVille
Dino Cap
InkVaders
Minigore
Fruit Ninja
Impossible Game
Gurrilla Bob
Rolando 1 & 2
Sandstorm
SF IV
Cooking Mania 1 & 2
Nazi Zombies 1 & 2
Shrek Karting
Banzai Rabbit
CW2
Axe in Face
Pizza Boy
Bloons TD
Star Walk
Infect Them All</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
> 大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
> Kirby


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 20, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Will update later on today.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IOS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Tap Tap Revenge 1, 2, 3
> ...


Pirated games don't count.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try a local used games place.  I got one copy for my little brother at an outrageous price of $25 or so, but you may be able to find it cheaper.  really just a matter of how much playing it is worth, since it's admittedly short, but has a bit of replay value, IMO. (kinda like left 4 dead or similar games, the environments mix up every time you play them, if i remember correctly)

epic yarn is a lot better past the first world, and definitely better playing solo than co-op (with my brother/imo, at least)

frustrating, but fun.  it's a different kirby.. but it's still got that easy to learn/difficult to master feel that all of the kirby/HAL games have.
really reminds me a lot of paper mario and something else.. i can't quite put my finger on it, though.  the music fits the game, but i don't care for that kind of music alone.

edit: also, you got portal for free, yes?  fire it up   worth it just to mess around with it a bit if you're bored.


----------



## Nic (Oct 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				First Post said:
			
		

> In this thread, post every single video game you own! My boyfriend and I are still in the process of making a list of all of our video game consoles and accessories, but here's all of our games:


Didn't see anything about pirated applications.  Next time, edit your post.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 20, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pirating = owning?


----------



## Nic (Oct 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You own the game in a illegal way.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 25, 2010)

Updated with Mario Kart DS.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
WiiSports
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Paper Mario
Super Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart Wii
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City
Mario Strikers Charged Football 
Super Mario Galaxy 2 </div> 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo GameCube</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Super Mario Sunshine
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Mario Power Tennis
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker </div>
</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Portables</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo DS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pok


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 26, 2010)

N64:
Ocarina of Time
Goldeneye
Pokemon Stadium
StarFox 64
Paper Mario
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Kirby The Crystal Shards 
and some more...

Wii:
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Animal Crossing City Folk
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Wii Sports
Wii Play
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Zelda: Twilight Princess 
*didn't have my Wii for very long*

And I have Gamecube, Game Boy Advance, PS2, etc. but I don't feel like posting it on here.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Wii:

Animal Crossing City Folk
Monster Hunter Tri
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 28, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Kirby


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2010)

Tye you were a little late on Plants Vs. Zombies.  Don't you think?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Nov 28, 2010)

I've traded in most of my games at some point to get new ones. If I didn't, I think I would have a pretty large collection.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't think your collection is big enough Tye. I'm quite disappointed.

Anyway, my only game of any relevance is Black Ops, but AC Brotherhood is soon to be added to that list.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 28, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tye you were a little late on Plants Vs. Zombies.  Don't you think?


Do you mean late to update the list with it, or late to play it? If you mean late to play it...there's no such thing as being too late to play a game. Many people don't get introduced to a lot of great games until long after they've been released. I just experienced the greatness that is Plants vs. Zombies not too long ago, and I don't care if the game's been out for awhile now. All that matters is that I've played it, and I love it. I'm extremely excited about the DS version that's coming out in February!! =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 29, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tye you were a little late on Plants Vs. Zombies.  Don't you think?


Better now than a year or two later.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Home Consoles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Animal Crossing: City Folk
大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズＸ
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Kirby


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ChuChu Rocket!


pssssh.

i don't even care about donkey kong, where in gods name did you find a copy of this game?

so good.  congratulations. :3  hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Princess (Dec 8, 2010)

YOU DIDN'T HAVE DONKEY KONG 64 BEFORE?
WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN -
Atleast now then never. :3


----------

